# Sang H. Kim



## Xue Sheng (Nov 28, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about Sang H. Kim? I am not looking to train with him, I was just wondering. 

I am truly just curious, I read a couple of his books on training a few years back and they where pretty good.


----------



## exile (Nov 28, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Does anyone know anything about Sang H. Kim? I am not looking to train with him, I was just wondering.
> 
> I am truly just curious, I read a couple of his books on training a few years back and they where pretty good.



I've used his _MA Training After 40_ book and been favorably impressed by it---very, very tough exercises and good coverage of strength, balance, endurance and so on. That book plus Loren Christensen's _Solo Training_ and maybe something of Thomas Kurz's on stretching would constitute a very full and effective curriculum for the conditioning side of MA...

but I don't know anything about his MA lineage. He does seem to publish an awful lot...


----------



## Ninjamom (Nov 28, 2006)

He also does a lot of video work on TKD and other Korean arts, and I think he recently released a full-length feature film with a martial-arts theme.

If you'd like to see some clips, check out www.turtlepress.com


----------



## searcher (Nov 28, 2006)

I have some of his books and a few of his videos.   He seems to be a very knowledgable guy when it comes to training and the WTF.   He has a pretty high rank and does a bunch of reffing for the WTF.


----------



## Ninjamom (Nov 29, 2006)

He is also something of a scholar on early MA history.  He did the English language translation of the 'Muye Dobo Tongji' (Comprehensive Manual of Military Arts), which is the earliest extant reference (1700's) for native Korean martial arts.  His translation is the one available through Turtle Press.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 29, 2006)

Yea he is a very knoelrdge able man with all of Korean arts and his books agreat and the video are well done too.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 29, 2006)

I have quite a few of his books and videos and enjoy them immensely.


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 29, 2006)

I have his books on phsyical training, flexibility, and olympic style sparring.  I want to get his translation of the Muye Dobo Tongji and maybe one of the forms videos.

I was never to sure about what he was trying to do with the junsado stuff.  www.junsado.com/


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks, I have been wondering, he seemed rather knowledgeable. 

I have his books on Flexibility, training over 40 and a couple others as well.


----------



## Miles (Nov 29, 2006)

I always thought he had a Moo Duk Kwan background.

His company, Turtle Press, was originally a source for really good KMA materials.  They have since branched out and have a variety of materials to include Chinese MA.

Miles


----------

